# Walmart ammunition



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

It was reported yesterday that Walmart is pulling ALL forearms and ammunition from their shelves nationwide due to the unrest now and during the election voting next week. They also said you can still buy the ammunition but will have to ask for it in the Sporting Goods department. Saw a report that a PA store refused to even do that, but I think you'll be okay here in Utah. Here's a link to the story I read about it:

Walmart pulls guns and ammo from store displays, citing potential "civil unrest"


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I just read that this morning too. Crazy times we live right now.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

And just as fast as they pulled firearms and ammo they put them all back.

https://www.foxbusiness.com/politics/walmart-guns-ammo-store-sales


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Well, maybe not returned to the shelves in 'all' their stores:

Walmart returns guns and ammo to store floors, saying civil unrest was "isolated"

But most likely they will be returned to the shelves here.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Unrelated but related nonetheless:

What 2A special interest groups do you affiliate with and why?

The NRA seems to be getting out of alignment with my ideals so I’m curious what groups others support.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

People get the NRA confused and think that they should also protect hunting rights which they don't. It is time for a shake up on the top tier of the organization. When people that are the leaders have been in as long as some of their top ones have been there ends up being problems.

Way back when it first started I was a member of the SAF but they tried some strong arm tactics to get donations so I told them to go pound sand, that was over 35 years ago. 

As for supporting them, I do give to the NRA ILA and not to the NRA directly. I picked up a Patron Life Membership in the NRA a number of years ago but have found that I like the direction of their ILA group better than the NRA directly.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

NRA lost its way a long time ago. I do appreciate second amendment advocacy, but this group has some questions to answer for sure.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*Ammo is back*

Checked out the Sporting Goods section of my local Wally World and there is plenty of steel ammo for sale (Win Expert) but the target load shelves were skimpy. No rifle or pistol ammo out that I saw.

Best if I stay completely away from any comments on the NRA. It would get this thread locked down very quick. I will no longer watch this thread. Y'all have fun with it. :O--O:


----------

